# help with food please



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Guys, I just picked up my 8 week old chi puppy a few hours ago and would like some help with feeding please.
To start with he is already on moist food and i want to change him to dry food. Now i know how to change from moist to dry the thing is the moist food he is on is not puppy food it's adult food  what do i do ?

Secondly can you guys advise on an appropriate dry food foor chi's ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a look at the thread diet and nutrition on here,you have to introduce a new food gradually mixed with what he's used to,i love "Burns mini bites " very small pieces for little mouths,Orijen is another good one.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2010)

michele said:


> Have a look at the thread diet and nutrition on here,you have to introduce a new food gradually mixed with what he's used to,i love "Burns mini bites " very small pieces for little mouths,Orijen is another good one.


Never heard of them, are they widley available ? who makes them ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a look at zooplus,they have free delivery and do Burns


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2010)

Zooplus now i know them i order for my birds from there sometimes, thanks Michelle


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I recently switched my baby from the dry puppy food that the breeder had been feeding her (and she even gave us a new, 8 lb. bag) and upon the advice of kind people here, I researched a couple of brands and chose Orijen. 

I switched her over an 8-9 day period. First started with 10% or so of new and increased the amount VERY gradually until she was at 100% new food.

Our local shelter accepts any food so we took the remainder of the breeder's food there. I found a shop that sold 1 lb. bags of Orijen so it was a good way to try it. Since the bags are made by Orijen, not the shop where I bought it, you should be able to buy the trial bags online if you cannot get them nearby.

Mine seems to not tolerate grains well so switching to a grain free food was a better choice for my little one.


----------

